# NSW 190 Pre invite while in 482 Bridging Visa A



## Ragunath26 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi All,
I got NSW 190 pre-invitation on 09-Apr-2021 for the below. 
EOI Effective Date: 12-Feb-2021
Skill: Developer Programmer
Points: 95 (Onshore)

I have submitted pre-invitations with the requested documents. Currently, I am on TSS 482 Bridging Visa A and the visa is yet to be granted. The email that I received as part of the pre-invitation e-mail had the below section which I believe I am not under this S48 as my previous visas were not refused or rejected.
Question1: Is there anyone in this scenario? 

S48 bar
The section 48 bar applies to applicants who are holding a bridging visa and have had a visa refused or cancelled since their last entry into Australia. If you are subject to a section 48 bar you need to leave Australia before you can reapply for a visa.
NSW will not renominate applicants who are subject to a section 48 bar where their nomination has expired, and they are unable to leave Australia.

Question2: if my TSS 482 is not granted before I apply for the 190 visa, what happens in my case? Will I be granted with 190 bridging visa and my ongoing TSS 482 bridging visa cancelled? 

Thanks in advance!
Ragu


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Ragunath26 said:


> Hi All,
> I got NSW 190 pre-invitation on 09-Apr-2021 for the below.
> EOI Effective Date: 12-Feb-2021
> Skill: Developer Programmer
> ...


1. No, you are not affected by s48. Don't worry about it. 
2. Since you are on bridging visa A for your 482,you will receive a bridging visa C when applying for 190. On bridging visa C, you won't be able to travel outside of the country. If your 482 is granted before 190,then you don't have to do anything, just wait for the processing of 190. If your 190 is granted and 482 is still processing, then you need to make an application for the withdrawal of 482 visa application immediately. 
Please consult a Registered MARA agent to make sure everything.


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

Ragunath26 said:


> Hi All,
> I got NSW 190 pre-invitation on 09-Apr-2021 for the below.
> EOI Effective Date: 12-Feb-2021
> Skill: Developer Programmer
> ...


I think you're still waiting for your 482 to be granted. Worse case is if it is refused then you are subject to 48 bar if your bridging visa expires (normally within 30 days after the refusal of your substantive visa). This is how I understood but it is better to call the DHA early in the morning asking about your case.

By the way, I'm waiting for an invitation from NSW at 90 pts (including state points) but I think this is very unlikely to be invited, can I please know your EIO breakdown? I'm on 261312 as well.

Really appreciate it mate.


----------



## Ragunath26 (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank you so much for your reply. That makes my worry away.


----------



## Ragunath26 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi,
Thanks for your reply. My points breakdown as below,
Age - 30
PTE - 20
Degree - 15
State - 5
Australia Exp - 10
Offshore Exp - 0
NAATI - 5
Partner -10
That sums to 95.


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

Ragunath26 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply. My points breakdown as below,
> Age - 30
> PTE - 20
> ...


On which visa did you get 3 years of Australian Work experience?


----------



## Ragunath26 (Feb 12, 2021)

It is 2 years from 457 and 1 year of TSS 482


----------



## TomWondering2 (May 14, 2021)

Ragunath26 said:


> It is 2 years from 457 and 1 year of TSS 482


 Hi Raghu,

I a


Ragunath26 said:


> Hi All,
> I got NSW 190 pre-invitation on 09-Apr-2021 for the below.
> EOI Effective Date: 12-Feb-2021
> Skill: Developer Programmer
> ...


Hi Raghu, 

I have got the same kind of issue,

what was solution in your case can you please let me knwo

you were able to apply on Bridging visa any isuses you faced ?


----------



## TomWondering2 (May 14, 2021)

Ragunath26 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. That makes my worry away.


Hi Raghu,

you were able to apply being on bridging visa ?

Need your guidance.


----------



## TomWondering2 (May 14, 2021)

danp05 said:


> I think you're still waiting for your 482 to be granted. Worse case is if it is refused then you are subject to 48 bar if your bridging visa expires (normally within 30 days after the refusal of your substantive visa). This is how I understood but it is better to call the DHA early in the morning asking about your case.
> 
> By the way, I'm waiting for an invitation from NSW at 90 pts (including state points) but I think this is very unlikely to be invited, can I please know your EIO breakdown? I'm on 261312 as well.
> 
> Really appreciate it mate.


Hi Mate,

I am on 482 Bridge and have got pre-invite for 190 NSW.

There is a confusing section 48 bar which is ultra confusing.

can you help me here ?


----------



## Ragunath26 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi,
I have applied for 190 visa, department issued a bridging visa C as inactive because bridging A is still active from the 482 extension. If I travel Bridging visa C will be canceled and most probably Bridging visa A(per company immigration policy) as well. I could see an option in the visa application to apply for Bridging visa B though. Not sure whether I can go for it. Even if I apply, not sure whether they will grant a B visa due to the covid situation.


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

TomWondering2 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I am on 482 Bridge and have got pre-invite for 190 NSW.
> 
> ...


Go ahead, it doesnt matter for 482 BVA. You can go ahead and submit your nomination docs


----------



## TomWondering2 (May 14, 2021)

NK2189 said:


> Go ahead, it doesnt matter for 482 BVA. You can go ahead and submit your nomination docs


thanks a lot Mate, I was worried like anything that I got a chance after so many months and now due to this nonsense condition it would go away.


----------



## kapitanyeda (May 15, 2021)

Hi!
Wondering if anyone knows of a similar situation.
I got the NSW pre-invite yesterday. The problem is I'm currently in the process to a new 482 visa which will be based in Brisbane just have to finalise and lodge the visa.
Is it possible to lodge the 190 before I leave for BNE, work under a 482 and wait 'til a 190 is granted. I guess the next question - is it a 190 visa condition that you can only work in the state that nominated you?

It seems that I can not remain in NSW while waiting for 190 because I have ceased working for my employer in my current 482 (for more than 60 days now) and I've recently got a call from immigration that they have been made aware of this. I have a current student visa lodged but not granted yet (lodged this last March before breaching the 60 days). So the risk is I get a visa cancelled while waiting for student visa & 190... what bridging visa applies to me then?

I have raised this to the company's migration agent and will be looking for other agent/lawyer for 2nd opinion, and asking here to gain insights in this peculiar situation. Thank you.


----------



## tjain (May 15, 2021)

Ragunath26 said:


> Hi All,
> I got NSW 190 pre-invitation on 09-Apr-2021 for the below.
> EOI Effective Date: 12-Feb-2021
> Skill: Developer Programmer
> ...


Hey, I have a similar scenario.
How did you go about "Superannuation Payment Received" document submission in nomination link? In my case, the company does not pay Super to the deputee on 482 in Aus. What did you submit for this one, as it is a mandatory document to submit in nomination link. Plz let me know.

Cheers


----------



## TomWondering2 (May 14, 2021)

tjain said:


> Hey, I have a similar scenario.
> How did you go about "Superannuation Payment Received" document submission in nomination link? In my case, the company does not pay Super to the deputee on 482 in Aus. What did you submit for this one, as it is a mandatory document to submit in nomination link. Plz let me know.
> 
> Cheers


Hi You may submit the Salary Slips and Bank Statement that should suffice. 

I am in same situation and couple of my freinds who submitted last month got final invite.


----------



## tjain (May 15, 2021)

TomWondering2 said:


> Hi You may submit the Salary Slips and Bank Statement that should suffice.
> 
> I am in same situation and couple of my freinds who submitted last month got final invite.


Alright, thanks


----------



## sathyaseelan k (Apr 25, 2021)

Hi Raghu,

Have you got the list of submitted documents for the NSW 190 pre-invite? Did you get any JP/Pharmascist attestation?


----------



## Ragunath26 (Feb 12, 2021)

No, I haven't got any documents JP attestation.


----------



## sathyaseelan k (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks Raghu, Hope you have got your final invite? and also would please send me the list of documents that you've attached. It'd be really helpful.


----------



## TomWondering2 (May 14, 2021)

Have you finally got the 190 final invite and applied for the final visa ?

have you front loaded the visa application with all PCC and Medical certificate ? I have submitted all my pre invite docs 10 days back still no reply.

Some of my friends who submitted after me got their final invite in some cases even in a single working day. Is there a first come first served or a random selection exist here ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TomWondering2 said:


> Have you finally got the 190 final invite and applied for the final visa ?
> 
> have you front loaded the visa application with all PCC and Medical certificate ? I have submitted all my pre invite docs 10 days back still no reply.
> 
> Some of my friends who submitted after me got their final invite in some cases even in a single working day. Is there a first come first served or a random selection exist here ?


It depends on the complexity of your case
Each case is unique 
Cheers


----------



## TomWondering2 (May 14, 2021)

NB said:


> It depends on the complexity of your case
> Each case is unique
> Cheers


thank you 
NB you are always prompt in repsonding.


----------



## tjain (May 15, 2021)

Ragunath26 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for 190 visa, department issued a bridging visa C as inactive because bridging A is still active from the 482 extension. If I travel Bridging visa C will be canceled and most probably Bridging visa A(per company immigration policy) as well. I could see an option in the visa application to apply for Bridging visa B though. Not sure whether I can go for it. Even if I apply, not sure whether they will grant a B visa due to the covid situation.


Hey Raghu, couple of queries - 

I assume you have not withdrawn your 482 application....if so at what stage are you planning to withdraw it ? I don't have access to my 482 application, as it's filed via employer.

Thanks


----------



## dev8547 (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi @Ragunath26 

Did you get your 190 grant?

Reagrds




Ragunath26 said:


> Hi All,
> I got NSW 190 pre-invitation on 09-Apr-2021 for the below.
> EOI Effective Date: 12-Feb-2021
> Skill: Developer Programmer
> ...


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi All,

I having a query on filling Indian PCC form.

1. On completing Personal Particular Form..
There is a 9 B Question - *Present Residential Address & Tel No along with Police Station and residing since..*

My question is Do I need to add current residential address of Australia or the Indian address? as this question is interlinked with Ques 10 .

2. In application form PCC - there is a question that for what *Purpose PCC is required*?
i am confused in 2 options -* Resident Visa* or *Immigration purpose other than citizenship ?*

Kindly do answer if someone knows it.. It will be highly appreciable.

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sahi88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I having a query on filling Indian PCC form.
> 
> ...


1. Your current address in Australia (assuming you are onshore)
2. What Visa you are applying for? If it is 190, then "Resident Visa". If it is for other visa's then mention the second one.


----------

